# program to get bigger arms fast



## GYM-BODYBUILDIN (Feb 4, 2015)

*I want a program to get bigger arms fast!! So i'll include a day to workout only arms: the program looks **** this! So does it work? If uhave another program for bigger arms tell me!:*

*
*

*
**Day 1:** Chest and Triceps*

*
**Day 2:**Back and Biceps*

*
**Day 3:** Shoulders and legs*

*
**Day 4:**Biceps and triceps(arms)*

*
*

*
How to make it better i want to get bigfer arms w/1month!*


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I used this programme exclusively and didn't really see much progress. Until of course I added in a cycle of creatine. Now I look like this.


----------



## shanx (Jan 18, 2014)

legit arms.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Masturbation- only good if your ambidextrous though :thumb:

@latblaster


----------



## utterlybutterly (Jan 26, 2015)

if you dont have tendonitis your doing it wrong

monday - tennis elbow day

tuesday - golfers elbow day

wednesday - mobility day, i like to hyper extend my elbows as much as possible until i cant bare it anymore

thursday - tennis elbow day

friday - golfers elbow day

sat and sunday - rest day

my supplements are

paracetamol, naproxen, fish oil, glucosamine, msm, chondroitin, ibuprofen and a baby aspirin with my morning shake

try that split and its guaranteed to make your tendons swole as f**K bro


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

my arms got bigger just typing this and sipping on some proteins :thumb:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

mlydon said:


> my arms got bigger just typing this and sipping on some proteins :thumb:


The programme is so anabolic that just reading it and typing a response increases lean mass in your arms by 2942%.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

GYM-BODYBUILDIN said:


> I want a program to get bigger arms fast!! So i'll include a day to workout only arms: the program looks ****** this! So does it work? If uhave another program for bigger arms tell me!:
> 
> ==> Imaspammyprat.blogspot.com


Jesus frowns upon your racism.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Never posted a pic of me on here, but this shows the benefits of Masturbation.


----------

